# Time to plant



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Maters, peppers (All Kinds)Beans ect...:butterfly


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It is that time of year!!! Worked on cleaning up the garden all day yesterday, after picking the last of the cabbage & brussel sprouts. Potatoes going in today & everything else by Friday. Tomatoes, peppers (japs, green), green beans, cukes, squash (zucchini, yellow & spaghetti) & watermelons.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm betting on one more good cold snap, so holding off on the more tender plants for about 10 days. Cool hardy are in. Waiting on the Pecan trees to begin budding for the rest.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Meadowlark hits it again. Just looked at the forecast and they are predicting 35 for me tomorrow night...

I had checked the farmers almanac's gardening calendar & they said the past few days were 'barren days', so I held off. Man am I glad... It's back in the garage for my precious tomatoes tomorrow night!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I'm south and if it threatens, I can cover with 1 gallon containers. The race for the first tomato!!!!!


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Y'all have no chance...I had tomato's hanging in February...my plants went into their final resting/growing place ~Feb 15th

I followed the tomato tips from Sharplazer...started seeds the last week of December.

My plants are now ~4 feet tall and I have ~1 inch fruits on several plants.

I am growing:

Early girl
Juliet
Celebrity
Better Boy
improved Whopper
Big Beef

The tips from Sharplazer really worked well...I don't know that I will ever be able to have tomato's hanging this early again...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Well it was*

Well it was tell this last Cool front.It'll be OK I hope ...CVA34


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Never got below 55* here.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

fletchoman said:


> Y'all have no chance...I had tomato's hanging in February...my plants went into their final resting/growing place ~Feb 15th
> 
> I followed the tomato tips from Sharplazer...started seeds the last week of December.
> 
> ...


Link to sharplazers tips???


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is a link:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=296915

I re-potted from 4 to 6 and then 8 inch pots. Each time, I buried the plant another few inches deep. When they went to ground, they were ~12 inch root balls. I had tomato's hanging within 2 weeks. Plants are now ~4 feet tall with 1 inch fruits on several plants.

I took a huge chance planting so early...but I wanted this year to be the best crop possible so I was willing to risk digging them up if we got another freeze.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks.

Did you start yours in the 2 liter bottles? I would love to seen any pictures that you have of this process.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

No, I skipped the 2-liter bottles. I built a small modular greenhouse for the winter...so I started all my plants in the greenhouse...I also added a heater so that the plants could survive the 5 days below freezing that our last cold front brought.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

fletchoman said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=296915
> 
> ...


Nice job Fletch on getting those plants that big this early! I started mine early too, but I think the colder temps stunted them. I had them in my garage under the lights, but it was still too cold in there for them to flourish. I also only re-potted once. I got some maybe 2 feet now. Next year I am going with some sort of heater in my garage and re-pot more frequently. I will still have bigger plants than last year when I put them in the ground next week so I guess it still paid off, and they are way better than the transplants at the nursery.

Tate


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

We were 34 degrees here one day this week. Not quiet yet.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I put everything in yesterday after checking the 10-day forecast for here. Hopefully all I'll have to do is irrigate once a day for the next 3 weeks while everything gets established.

Tomatoes were planted ~ 9 to 12" deep... Already have peppers forming on most of the plants.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Had nights at 36 this past week...too cold for tender plants...but the pecans are just starting to show buds. 

I'm going all in now.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I will be moving my Purple Russian Tomato's outdoors today.....


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I am in big trouble if we get another freeze...My house saw 40 on Friday but the forecast looks good now...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

If 1/2 my tomatoes suceed, I'll be looking for help to eat them all. YUMMMMM


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lets see some pictures,!!!


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Tomato row...


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Wow*



fletchoman said:


> Tomato row...


 Looks really good! You been working hard to get to this point.Covering and uncovering or moveing in and out....CVA34


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

x2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Potatoes are up, onions thriving, tomatoes getting established, and squash, corn, beans, peppers are all in the ground. 

Getting a perfect germinating rain here this morning...looking like a great gardening season!!


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

cva34 said:


> Looks really good! You been working hard to get to this point.Covering and uncovering or moving in and out....CVA34


Thanks,

Here in Houston, I have not had to move or cover since mid February; before that I had everything in the greenhouse. But it did get colder than I would have liked last week. Tomato's are thriving here...now if I could only figure out what keeps eating my pepper sprouts...


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

fletchoman said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Here in Houston, I have not had to move or cover since mid February; before that I had everything in the greenhouse. But it did get colder than I would have liked last week. Tomato's are thriving here...now if I could only figure out what keeps eating my pepper sprouts...


Plant some marigolds and/or dill to ward off those pests.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

I have both...an unknown critter is eating the sprouts when they are a few inches tall...I smell a rat.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

*fletchoman, any reason behind using double containers on some of those tomatoes?
*


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

I wanted to get a little more soil in the smaller pots...and some more support for the cages...no other reason...I don't have the edging on every pot; you can't see the 36" pot behind the plants.


----------



## The Oak (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking awesome.... i bet you have quite the bird hang out back there when those tomatoes start changing colors


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I finally got some stuff in the ground. Planted my tomatoes, okra, squash, peppers, cucumbers, and beans.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

looks great, enjoy!!!


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Got my tomato's and peppers in the ground today...behind the curve but hoping for good fruit this year. Lots of cherry tomato's to keep the birds and dog off the bigger plants.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Had mine in the ground about 2 1/2 weeks now every thing seems to be doing well. Zucchinni, Tomatoes, Bell pepper, Jalepeno, onions, Green beans, Egg plant, Tobassco, Cayenne, Bannana pepper, will start planting some seeds in small pots so i can start staging the tomatoes so i can get them through November.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

I have been working the soil for the past few weeks with the troybuilt Horse, Best $800.00 I ever spent 27 years ago. It's had one Carb. My fault let it sit with gas, one belt, two spark plugs, couple air filters, The dang pull rope broke after 26 years.

I Finally got mine planted this weekend, I had tomatoes, 3 types, Jalapeno peppers, Bell peppers chives going in pots, Moved all to Big Pots to grow, I'm, going to try them all in pots this year, to give me more room in the garden.
I got my corn, Green beans, Squash 4 types, cukes, Cantaloupe, carrots, Chives, green onions , all from seed plates, and even if way late, Shallots, Garlic, green onion sets, and onions sets out. 
I still need to set up my weeper hoses, manifold and timer, so at least they can stay watered when it gets Summer crazy at work.


----------

